# Brassavola nodosa Weaver's strain



## orchid527 (Nov 29, 2020)

I've had this about 10 years and I suspect it may be tetraploid, but I do not know the origin and I've forgotten where I bought it. For the first 3-4 years it produced a single flower, but then it took off. It is probably the hardiest orchid I grow and doesn't seem to care if I occasionally forget to water it. The flowers are not flat, but they are still more than 4 inches across. Mike


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 29, 2020)

Well done! There's nothing quite like the fragrance at dusk from this Lady of the Night.


----------



## abax (Nov 29, 2020)

Glorious! Yes, the wonderful plant smells of paradise. I can't grow them well, but
I love seeing other's success.


----------



## e-spice (Dec 2, 2020)

Beautifully flowered.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 2, 2020)

Splendiferous!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 2, 2020)

Nice. Thanks for the info. We have a hybrid for like 10 years that has never bloomed. Now I'm thinking less water...


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 3, 2020)

excellent!


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 3, 2020)

Spectacular.


----------

